# Medication and scan before treatment



## irishjen (May 25, 2016)

Hi , 
Never done this before so sorry if I am asking the obvious.
Can I ask where you went to get your prescription for medication in Northern Ireland 
the clinic I am hoping to go to is not in Europe and they have told me to go to my GP for prescriptions/scans.
GP has just told me that isn't possible on the NHS , will prescribe the pill but not all the other medications?
I was hoping to get an idea of how much it all may cost.
Thank you in advance
J x


----------



## EdnaAverage (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Jen,

Another stressful part of the process!  I've only cycled in Europe but was able to get private prescriptions filled in my local chemist in Belfast as long as they had the brandname or generic written on them as different countries have different names for drugs. Not sure how it would work outside Europe but again John Glenn or another local gynaecologist may be able to re-write them for you if Chemists won't accept them direct.

Happy for you to PM me on any other questions, it can be hard work dealing with the often very conservative medical community here as well as foreign logistics and given NHS issues, you can safely assume you'll get no support if cycling privately here or elsewhere.....

Edna


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Try www.fertility2u.com who have a service for transcription of non EU prescriptions by a UK based doctor then post the medication to you.
Babybond, in Mothercare and places similar, do scans there might be some in Northern Ireland?  
TCCx


----------



## MrsMR1988 (May 16, 2017)

I think there is a place ultrasound direct on the Lisburn road (although google to confirm ) and they do baseline scans etc . Also gcrm do Baseline scans too although I cycled with them twice so don’t really want to go back and say we have went abroad now instead lol so hoping we can use the other place I mentioned .

I used fertility2u for the drugs - wasn’t sure if pharmacies would accept the prescription.

Good luck in your cycle ! It’s a pity we didn’t have more options here at home to save us going abroad xx


----------

